# Cardiac Cath with Selective Renal Angiography



## tbanks75 (Jan 30, 2012)

For 2012 they have deleted the 75722 and 75724 and replaced it with 36251-36254.  I am confused on how I would code a cath with the selective bilateral renal angiography.  With this note I would code it as a 93459/26 and 75724/2659.  But, the code has been deleted.  What would I use.  It just seems to me that the new codes are a little more detailed then what I need.

In desperate need of help 

Tracy


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 30, 2012)

In the past you should have coded the appropriate heart cath code along with 36245 (x 2 if bilateral) and 75722 or 75724. 
Now you would code the appropriate heart cath code along with the appropriate code from 36251-54.  Most likely 36252 if bilateral study is done.  The new codes include the catheterization (36245) and the S & I (previously 75722 or 75724).


----------

